# What Is Your Plan B?



## Admin (Dec 10, 2003)

> It can be hard to think about, but what happens if you’re injured or otherwise incapacitated and aren’t able to work? Have you figured out how you’ll handle your business if you aren’t able to run it? *Do You Have a Plan B?*


What is your plan b?


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

I don't own the business but I had a pretty severe injury last year and wasn't really sure if I'd be able to get back to doing what I did. I spent some time thinking about it but I really have no idea. I think I'd just have to find a nice, wealthy girl to take care of me. 

On the plus(?) side, it turns out my injury hasn't stopped me from doing too much. I do have to find other ways of doing some things but it's been easier than I expected.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

J.C. said:


> I don't own the business but I had a pretty severe injury last year and wasn't really sure if I'd be able to get back to doing what I did. I spent some time thinking about it but I really have no idea. *I think I'd just have to find a nice, wealthy girl On the plus(?) side, *to take care of me.
> 
> it turns out my injury hasn't stopped me from doing too much. I do have to find other ways of doing some things but it's been easier than I expected.


FIFY... :whistling :laughing:



Plan B? Combination of insurance, asset accumulation over time & savings and trying to stay ahead on Plan A to avoid Plan B... don't want to spend too much time thinking about a Plan B as it can distract from Plan A...


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I already switched to Plan B. I had a pretty scary injury(right hand) two years ago and that's why I considered the job offer when I got it. With two mortgages, daycare, and all the other kid-related expenses, it finally got too scary for me to keep going as a small operation and I have no interest, nor the cash, to grow to a point where it wouldn't matter as much if I couldn't build.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Plan B is a hazy combo of a few things. First we have a few rentals to help, a small savings, we have some Aflac insurance to help, we have a pretty low mortgage, and the wife has a decent job. 

Now what would I do for work if I couldn't physically work anymore? Not 100% sure. I think I have made some good contacts over the years where I could be used for my knowledge instead of my physical skills. This would be my plan as I age as well as if I was injured and couldn't work. 

I hope a forced plan B never happens for anyone here. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

The thought of not being able to provide for my family without the back breaking work that I have done my whole life is kind of scary. Although I believe I would be able to hustle my guys to do the work without me so I could still make money but to be prepared for the worse case scenario i like to keep myself as debt free as possible...me and my wife are pretty frugal so we are pretty good with finances...

But to answer your question about plan b, i see that powerball is over 200 million now! lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

I am on some sort of plan ? now i have not worked in over 2 months, i will post/start a thread in general discussion with details.
I will say this you need more than a plan b, Ethan's post should make you think.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm only 34 so my finances aren't to the point that if I quit working for a long time I'd be ok lol. Like Ethan said mortgages (my current house, new house and a rental i havent gotten ready to rent for a few months, so 3 ) private scbool, daycare ect... we'd make it quite a while getting lean and cutting all the fat and extras right now but we are in a boom and I am making a lot more money than I normally would or could ever count on. This **** happens in the next 2010 we might be eating possums or something pretty quick 

Personally speaking I'm very blessed, my two partners (dad and brother) would lay down in traffic for me and I for them. Someone gets severely injured or heart attack ect... We would make sure he got paid for as long as it took and and work it out later or not work it out. Nice having a business set up like a family farm. My fields will get plowed and cleared if I'm down. 

Also I may not be real bright but I'm a tough SOB. Reliable and durable would be good words to describe me. I almost cut my thumb off 5 years ago, 2 arteries and tendons, and didn't miss a full day including surgery and day after, same for broken bones ect... as I've said several times. I don't miss work. I get up and pull my boots on. If it is bad enough to kill me I have a great insurance policy and the company has Key man insurance on me. 

We have been blessed enough to have been given the opportunity to work our asses off for the last 9 years to build a business that none of the three owners are doing hands on labor unless we want to or it really needs done. We have another guy who helps us supervise jobs (foreman/lower tier super) that doesn't work physically as far as installing work ect... other than punch. So the work would still get done my partners and foreman would just be extra busy. Same for one of them. 

If I was a one man builder I feel like I have built a network of thousands of contacts in the community that I could make something work if I could still get TO the job. I have two awesome subs that I am confident either one would help me with my business (compensated obviously) while I was down. I trust both explicitly. I would do a lot for them ic they were in a jamb and frankly I provide their business a great deal of their volume annually.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Keep messing with machinery and find a couple guys to keep moulders fed. I am on plan g now, I think. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

Well,my philosophy is somewhat different than main stream thinking in this regards. We live in an inclusion ,not exclusion based world. Meaning what we give our attention to has a way of entering our orbit,what you think about,you bring about. So,if you give thought to a plan B, the more you think about it,the more the likelihood you will need one.

A plan B may seem rational to most,however,what does it say about your plan A ?

Here is a very old object lesson on not giving any thought to a plan B.

In 363,Julian the Apostate,Emperor of Rome invades Persia by ship with his legions. As soon as the ships hit the shore,he orders his men to set the boats on fire. As they are burning,he tells his troops,we are outnumbered 3-1. As you can see,our ships are gone,if you ever want to see Rome again,we must prevail. And they did,he had no plan B.

While some may say it is unconventional or insane,it has worked for me the last 66 yrs.:clap:


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

So far my plan has been to keep living expenses and business expenses as low as possible. I am ok with spending money when things are good as long as it is not a recurring expense that can't be quickly eliminated if need be. That being the case we could get by fine on my wife's income as well as what I have going for rental income so far. 

If I ever found myself with the mental ability to work but not the physical ability to labor I would probably work towards flipping houses with others doing the work or get my real-estate license and sell houses.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

My plan B is to actually retire instead of kidding myself I can keep this up forever. Just haven't been able to bring myself to that yet...


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I don't think there is anything else i could do and make a good living besides the oil patch. I could sell windows, doors, frame/millwork packages but I'd probably rather be in the patch. Though I can't do that if I was disabled. 

I know enough yards. framers and builders who know me well and would appreciate my estimating and take offs i could probably get started doing that and eek out a living. At least while the economy is good. The guy my current yard uses is a retired framer (retired from a fall) out of New York and I'm a hell of a lot better 

Could also do a lot for homeowners as far as specs/scope/bid lists ect... 

Lots of things with my contacts that would probably let me stay off of disability or the like

My dad is a hell of a craftsman and draftsman, he would be able to do well from a wheel chair.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

If i had to I think I could be a builders dream come true as a PM/super. Highly doubt that ever happens though.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> If i had to I think I could be a builders dream come true as a PM/super. Highly doubt that ever happens though.


Id pay relocating


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Golf


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Bartender...and a little pimping on the side..:whistling:laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

10 feet of manila rope and a small step stool.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> 10 feet of manila rope and a small step stool.




Doesn't your government assist you with that?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

fjn said:


> In 363,Julian the Apostate,Emperor of Rome invades Persia by ship with his legions. As soon as the ships hit the shore,he orders his men to set the boats on fire.


So you drove the crew to the job and set the truck on fire?:whistling


----------

